#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Буддийские форумы >  > > >  >  > Тибетский буддизм >  > > >  >  > Кагью >  > > >  >  >  Буддизм и саентология

## А н д р е й

В последнее время голова забита такой вещью как саентология. На работе начальство помешанно на этом! Вся организация построена по системе Рона Хаббарда! Вот узнал что сам г-н Хаббард называл свою систему ''НОВЫМ БУДДИЗМОМ'' а некоторые последователи считают его воплощенным Майтреей! А тут еще статья попалась о том что Оле как бы и не против их деятельности. Интересует что считают остальные по этому вопросу??? :Confused:

----------


## До

Бросьте каку.

----------

Dondhup (31.07.2010), Fat (04.08.2010), Ho Shim (31.07.2010), Kарма Дордже (02.08.2010), Nara (30.07.2010), Vega (30.07.2010), А н д р е й (30.07.2010), Анатолий Палыч (02.08.2010), Артем Тараненко (30.07.2010), Буль (30.07.2010), Враджа (30.07.2010), Дондог (21.04.2011), Кончок Церинг Палцанг (30.07.2010), О-сэл Лхундруб (30.07.2010), Ринчен Намгьял (30.07.2010), Читтадхаммо (31.07.2010), Юндрун Топден (30.07.2010)

----------


## О-сэл Лхундруб

Саентология буддизмом не является. Можно ли это вообще считать духовным учением? У меня большие сомнения на этот счет. Встречал только одного вменяемого саентолога, других иначе как сектантами не назовешь.

----------


## Eternal Jew

> В последнее время голова забита такой вещью как саентология.
> На работе начальство помешанно на этом


Подобное притягивает подобное.




> что считают остальные по этому вопросу???


Считаю,  что хороший вброс и хороший вентилятор.




> лама Оле Нидал знает о расколе в саентологии и не относится негативно к саентологии Свободной зоны.


Если  это не подделка письма, то лама Оле всего лишь искренне сожалеет о живых существах, способных заниматься подобной сектантской (...й) и искренне говорит о том, что когда-либо им, как и всем живым существам, понадобиться помощь практикующих.




> Интересует достоверность слов Ламы Оле


Так и обратитесь за подтверждением этих слов к ламе Оле! 

Неужели вы считаете, что участники текущего псевдобуддийского форума дружно держали свечку, когда якобы лама якобы Оле  :Smilie:  якобы писал  эти слова... и все они могут так же хором подтвердить их: "да-да... конечно же - все(!) видели, как лама Оле одобрил сайентологов "Свободной зоны" - типа они все такие пушистые, белые и не принадлежат к "настоящим" сайентологам.  :Smilie: 

Причем, если бы я делал качественный вброс непроверенной или откровенно фейковой информации, 
то я бы, в первую очередь, не ссылался бы на неизвестно какой "буддийский" сайт -  где уже на стартовой странице приводится притянутое за уши сопоставление: "Буддизм - сайентология", а в тегах заголовка страницы специально указано: "Буддистам Карма Кагью". Ибо это - обычная ложь. 




> Моя цель и цель моих знакомых саентологов — достичь просветления, помогать людям, жить и любить жизнь. Мы видим много общего в основах саентологии и буддизма. В саентологии есть другие способы достижения тех состояний, о которых говорит буддизм.


Извините, но вы не угадали - в основах сайентологии и буддизма НЕТ и НЕ МОЖЕТ БЫТЬ ничего общего - это откровенная ложь.

Кроме того, вызывает искренний смех суждения таких "крупных специалистов" в области буддизма и КК в частности, как "Влад Кайдаков", "Марат из Владивостока", "классный парень, буддист - Игорь Попков", "двое классных парней — Липатов Андрей и Лапатин Роман — одни из самых активных членов БЦ"... Кто это такие - учителя, ламы, папы Римские, гуру Ваджраяны - или обычные сельские сумасшедшие - чтобы судить о равенстве Ваджраяны и секты сайентологии?

----------

Ann Ginger (02.03.2011), Dondhup (31.07.2010), А н д р е й (30.07.2010), Дондог (21.04.2011), Марина В (31.07.2010)

----------


## А н д р е й

саентология проникает во все сферы жизни и в частности в бизнес,
проводятся тестирования,тренинги,разговоры один на один с ''их'' людьми.
Они как пиявки присасываются к организациям и людям и высасывают все до последнего.

----------


## Tseten

Бегите оттуда. Начальство в секте = головная боль сотрудникам  :Smilie:  Это касается не только саентологии но и прочих подобных течений с менее харизматичными лидерами (коих полно).  :Smilie: )

----------


## Zom

Наскока я знаю у них зафиксировано несколько громких самоубийств (очень известных людей, которые якобы достигли по их системе высочайшего уровня). Поэтому тема однозначно мутная.

PS. Том Круз саентолог. Впрочем, и фильмы у него такие же.. )

----------

Дондог (21.04.2011), Евгений Борисов (30.07.2010)

----------


## Eternal Jew

> саентология проникает во все сферы жизни и в частности в бизнес,
> проводятся тестирования,тренинги,разговоры один на один с ''их'' людьми.
> Они как пиявки присасываются к организациям и людям и высасывают все до последнего.


Что за плачь Ярославны? А тогда зачем был вброс непроверенной информации выше?

Вы кто - буддист? ! Или "сайентолог" - цитирую: 




> В последнее время голова забита такой вещью как саентология. На работе начальство помешанно на этом! Вся организация построена по системе Рона Хаббарда!


И причем здесь лама Оле Нидал?

*P.S.* И зачем мне ставить "плюсики", если Вы пишите откровенную (...) о буддийских Учителях?

----------

Дондог (21.04.2011)

----------


## А н д р е й

есть такое дело,они сами люди мутные. главная фишка у них в начале что им мол не важно кто вы , типо хоть хоть буддист, хоть атеист,хоть кто...

----------


## А н д р е й

я лично про Буддийских учителей ничего плохого не пишу,а пытаюсь достоверность установить.

----------


## Eternal Jew

Вы на вопросы, приведенные выше, последовательно будете отвечать... или так и собираетесь, влив *СВОЮ* непроверенную информацию, плакаться о "мутных людях"?

*Отвечать за свои слова собираетесь*?

Вы кто - буддист? ! Или "сайентолог"? 

Где у Вас ссылки на приводимую выше информацию? Или это ложь?

----------

Dondhup (31.07.2010), Марина В (31.07.2010)

----------


## Юндрун Топден

"Общался" не так давно на форуме нашей местной сети с двумя товарищами саентологами. Обычное зазывалово в секту всеми традиционными способами. А когда возражать начинаешь говорят: "читайте нашу книжку и тогда поспорим". А сами ничего не объясняют, опять говорят "читайте книжку" (причем ее можно только купить, а то что в инете есть "это все пиратство", да и "перевод там не правильный, ниче не поймете!!").

Вобщем в инете пошарьтесь, много информации на сей счет. Секта по слухам агрессивная, противников любит по судам таскать. Вот так.

----------


## А н д р е й

> Бегите оттуда. Начальство в секте = головная боль сотрудникам  Это касается не только саентологии но и прочих подобных течений с менее харизматичными лидерами (коих полно). )



вот вот собираюсь увольнятся, очень хочется что бы и остальные не попались.

----------

Pema Sonam (30.07.2010), Марина В (31.07.2010)

----------


## А н д р е й

> Вы кто - буддист? ! Или "сайентолог"?


я буддист и грязь на форум не заливаю а лишь хотел узнать в курсе ли кто нибудь о подобных вещах.

----------


## Eternal Jew

> вот вот собираюсь увольнятся, очень хочется что бы и остальные не попались.





> *я буддис*т и грязь на форум не заливаю а лишь хотел узнать в курсе ли кто нибудь о подобных вещах





> *В последнее время голова забита такой вещью как саентология*.


ВОПРОСЫ:

1. Что Вы за "буддист", если у Вас голова "забита такой вещью как саентология"?
2. У кого Вы принимали Прибежище?
3. Что практикуете?
4. Дадите ли наконец реальные ссылки на слова ламы Оле Нидала?
 5. Приведете ли  реальные ссылки на слова  "достоверных буддийских" товариСЧей", которые говорили, что "Сайентология - cool"?

----------

Dondhup (31.07.2010), Же Ка (31.07.2010), Марина В (31.07.2010)

----------


## А н д р е й

> ВОПРОСЫ:
> 
> 1. Что Вы за "буддист", если у Вас голова "забита такой вещью как саентология"?
> 2. У кого Вы принимали Прибежище?
> 3. Что практикуете?
> 4. Дадите ли наконец реальные ссылки на слова ламы Оле Нидала?
>  5. Приведете ли  реальные ссылки на слова  "достоверных буддийских" товариСЧей", которые говорили, что "Сайентология - cool"?



Я принимал прибежище у Ламы Оле, и ссылку на информацию изначально приводил. Хотел соответственно разобратся,правда это или нет и есть ли у людей информация по этому поводу.Практикую АП, вот и интерес взялся.

----------

Eshe Drug (08.08.2010)

----------


## Eternal Jew

> Последний раз редактировалось *Бао*; Сегодня в 18:49  Причина: удалил ссылку на небуддийский ресурс


*Интересный вопрос: как мог известный китаефил г-н Бао воспользоваться правом модератора в несвойственном ему разделе и удалить ссылку в моем сообщении на цитируемый мною фейковый сайт, если правами модератора в подразделе "Кагью" тибетского буддизма обладает не он, а столь же неизвестный мне г-н Асанга?*

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> саентология проникает во все сферы жизни и в частности в бизнес,
> проводятся тестирования,тренинги,разговоры один на один с ''их'' людьми.
> Они как пиявки присасываются к организациям и людям и высасывают все до последнего.



По-моему тут надо на форум психотерапевтов заглянуть

----------


## О-сэл Лхундруб

Или хотя-бы сюда http://www.anticekta.ru/Sects/Saentologia/1.html

----------


## А н д р е й

> Или хотя-бы сюда http://www.anticekta.ru/Sects/Saentologia/1.html



на том же сайте про КК написанно очередное...   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

Дондог (21.04.2011)

----------


## О-сэл Лхундруб

поправка - о КК Оле Нидала)) тоже есть что почитать  :Wink:  Данный сайт хорош прежде всего обширной подборкой материала. Как и всякую информацию, его следует "фильтровать").

----------

А н д р е й (30.07.2010), Дондог (21.04.2011)

----------


## А н д р е й

> поправка - о КК Оле Нидала)) тоже есть что почитать  Данный сайт хорош прежде всего обширной подборкой материала. Как и всякую информацию, его следует "фильтровать").


Ясно,спасибо! http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....E5%F2%E8%EA%E0  я смотрю тема аналогичная поднималась уже.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Бросьте каку.


И не трогай писю

----------

Дондог (21.04.2011)

----------


## До

> И не трогай писю


Это вы мне??

----------

Дондог (21.04.2011)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Это вы мне??


Это я любителям сайентологии

----------

Dondhup (31.07.2010)

----------


## Dron

г-ну Хаббарду принадлежит высказывание "Хочешь стать богатым- придумай религию"

----------

Же Ка (31.07.2010)

----------


## Сергей Хос

Была, кстати, такая тема на дхарма.орг:

----------

А н д р е й (31.07.2010), Марина В (31.07.2010)

----------


## Dron

А почему о нем речь-то зашла?

----------


## Dondhup

Основа практики в тибетском буддизме:
- отречение
- бодхичитта
- воззрение

Саентология - это пример ложного воззрения, увлечение ей может привести к потере Прибежища. В СПб был такой случай.

----------

Lanky (31.07.2010), Tseten (31.07.2010), А н д р е й (31.07.2010), Марина В (31.07.2010), Маша_ла (31.07.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (31.07.2010)

----------


## Маша_ла

Карочи, была у меня подружка из КК АП. Решила она ехать в Лос-Анжелес - там океан, горы, Голливуд и море позитивной энергии (с ее слов). Все ее Ламы как один говорили, что ей туда ехать не надо. Но она решила - поехала.
Там все у нее было хорошо. Устроилась работать в Голливуде.. И.. Начались странные лихорадочные звонки.. Разговоры о том, что "все звезды и актеры - члены секты саентологов. Это не буддизм, но прикольно. Я просто туда хожу посмотреть, с друзьями. Это полезно для карьеры.." Потом выяснилось, с ее слов, что их там как бы "заставляли" принимать наркотики - таблетки какие-то. Если не принимаешь - типа, не наша. Она принимала. У нее капитально съехала крыша, началась оч. суровая паранойя.. Короче, человек заболел.. Как-то она оттуда свалила в жутком состоянии. Считала всех - тайными членами секты, которые обкалывают ее наркотиками.. Т.е., раньше был нормальный, позитивный человек, краса и гордость тогдашнего московского центра КК АП, а стала она просто замученной тенью.. Человек реально стал инвалидом. Неспособным ясно мыслить, концентрироваться, расслабиться. 

Какой уж тут буддизм? Одни страдания.

Бегите и подальше. И всем скажите, чтобы бежали. Но делайте это не открыто, а потихоньку, чтобы вам тоже вреда не причинили.

И упаси всех от таких "друзей" и "учителей".

----------

А н д р е й (31.07.2010), Дондог (21.04.2011), Евгений Борисов (31.07.2010), Кончок Церинг Палцанг (02.08.2010), Марина В (31.07.2010), О-сэл Лхундруб (31.07.2010), Светлана Тарасевич (02.08.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (31.07.2010)

----------


## Александр Владленович Белоусов

Да, саентологи кормят своих адептов сомнительными препаратами, как пример:



> ...
> «По методике «Нарконона» подопытные сайентологических экспериментов подвергаются воздействию на психику каждый день в течение месяцев, а то и полугода. Один из врачей, руководивших проведением сайентологических очистительных «марафонов», признал, что они «потенциально смертельны». Жертвы «марафона» испытывают ощущения, сходные с опьянением. Ведущие диетологи отмечают, что сверхдозы витамина В1, применяемые в «марафоне», могут вызвать ощущение смещенного пространства и галлюцинации», - сказано в сообщении.


http://www.misto.odessa.ua/index.php...essa/nom,21489




> Жертвы "марафона" испытывают ощущение, сходные с наркотическим опьянением. По уверениям сайентологов, это якобы свидетельствует о том, что из их организма выходят шлаки и наркотики. На самом деле подобное состояние - результат сверхдозы витаминов. Ведущие диетологи отмечают, что сверхдозы витамина В3, применяемые в "марафоне", могут вызвать ощущения "смещенного пространства" и галлюцинации. Кстати, витамины продаются клиентам за цену, не соответствующую их реальной стоимости, а приобретать витаминные смеси на стороне категорически запрещается.


http://www.kcn.ru/school/nodrugs/info/1-5.html

----------

Марина В (31.07.2010)

----------


## Марина В

Не могу понять название темы. Что вообще может быть общего у буддизма и саентологии?

----------

Александр Владленович Белоусов (31.07.2010), Кеин (18.02.2016), Ринчен Намгьял (01.08.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (31.07.2010), Читтадхаммо (31.07.2010)

----------


## А н д р е й

они новую организацию сейчас создали КРИМИНОН назывыется,вроде с преступностью боротся собираются и бывшим заключонным помогать своими сомнительными методами. Так же для детей книги издаются по работам Хаббарда,а с бизнесменами компания WISE работает тоже по Хаббарду :Confused:

----------


## Бо

> Не могу понять название темы. Что вообще может быть общего у буддизма и саентологии?


У буддизма с саентологами ничего общего нет, а вот у саентологов с буддистами есть  :Smilie: . Нужны новые одепты, люди умнеют, старые методы вербовки уже не работают, а т.к. на БФ народ сидит очень непростой, то тут и подход нужен соответственный - нельзя прямо сказать - ура! все идём в саентологию, тут нужно хитрее, а нет ли чего общего в буддизме с саентологией, нет? а ведь всё таки есть!  :Smilie:

----------

Dorje Dugarov (02.08.2010), Марина В (31.07.2010)

----------


## А н д р е й

> У буддизма с саентологами ничего общего нет, а вот у саентологов с буддистами есть . Нужны новые одепты, люди умнеют, старые методы вербовки уже не работают, а т.к. на БФ народ сидит очень непростой, то тут и подход нужен соответственный - нельзя прямо сказать - ура! все идём в саентологию, тут нужно хитрее, а нет ли чего общего в буддизме с саентологией, нет? а ведь всё таки есть!



а это я вербовщик типо?? :Cool:

----------


## Марина В

Нету у меня ничего общего с саентологами, нету.  :Smilie: 
Разве что, принадлежность к одному биологическому виду...  :Wink:

----------

Dorje Dugarov (02.08.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (31.07.2010)

----------


## Маша_ла

> Да, саентологи кормят своих адептов сомнительными препаратами


В случае с моей бывшей подругой, речь шла о настоящих наркотических препаратах. Если бы это были витамины..
У человека крышу снесло всерьез и надолго. А все потому что она думала, что это, типо, ерунда, люди просто прикалываются, ее буддийские защитники ее защитят и уж она-то точно не уязвима. А уязвима, да еще как.. Вся жизнь после этого, вы понимаете, на самом деле, вся драгоценная человеческая жизнь после этого, практически, коту под хвост.
Это настоящая опасная секта. Держитесь от нее подальше.
Ничего общего у этой секты с буддизмом нет, не было и быть не может.
Это манипуляция умами и кошельками доверчивых и, типо, "прогрессивных" граждан..

Тут даже на сайте одного частного дет. сада увидела статью какой-то немецкой психологини, которая ссылалась на книгу Хаббарда "Дети" и использовала его методы в своей работе с детьми.. Я тут подумала, что-то знакомое. Посмотрела в инете и сразу вспомнила Ирку..

Так что, кто лучше держаться от таких людей и даже от упоминания и ссылок на это все подальше. Это все опасные манипуляции с умом. Кто предупрежден, тот вооружен  :Smilie:

----------

Dondhup (01.08.2010), Metalpac (01.08.2010), Pema Sonam (31.07.2010), Александр Владленович Белоусов (31.07.2010), Джигме (31.07.2010), Кеин (18.02.2016), Кончок Церинг Палцанг (02.08.2010), Марина В (31.07.2010), О-сэл Лхундруб (31.07.2010), Ринчен Намгьял (01.08.2010), Светлана Тарасевич (02.08.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (31.07.2010), Читтадхаммо (31.07.2010)

----------


## До

> Не могу понять название темы. Что вообще может быть общего у буддизма и саентологии?


Насколько сильно буддизм осуждает саентологию.




> а это я вербовщик типо??


Скажите как вребовщик, а что восновном привлекает людей в эту организацию. Ну ясно, что Р.Х. создал её ради обогащения, так люди ради обогащения туда идут, как в фин. пирамиду? (Ведь понятно, что пока они на мелкой ступени они будут плотить.)

----------

Марина В (31.07.2010)

----------


## А н д р е й

> Скажите как вребовщик, а что восновном привлекает людей в эту организацию. Ну ясно, что Р.Х. создал её ради обогащения, так люди ради обогащения туда идут, как в фин. пирамиду? (Ведь понятно, что пока они на мелкой ступени они будут плотить.)




Ну я то не вербовщик,и понятия не имею что туда так народ тянет :Frown:

----------


## Dron

я однажды серию "Южный парк" про сайентологию посмотрел, (у них порой надпись мигает внизу экрана, типа, "последователи сайентологии действительно в это верят"), так я аж заиндевел. "Звездные войны" и то лучше того, что там в качестве высшей тайны преподается.

----------


## Ринчен Намгьял

А почему тема в разделе Кагью, а не в общем?

----------


## Sforza

> А почему тема в разделе Кагью, а не в общем?


Патамушта Оле Нидал дал добро. :Smilie: 




> Практикую АП, вот и интерес взялся.





> А тут еще статья попалась о том что Оле как бы и не против их деятельности.

----------


## Dondhup

Линия Кагью не сводится только к Оле Нидалу и его ученикам  :Smilie:

----------

Dorje Dugarov (02.08.2010), Kарма Дордже (02.08.2010), Ринчен Намгьял (01.08.2010)

----------


## Sforza

> Линия Кагью не сводится только к Оле Нидалу и его ученикам


Не исключено. :Smilie: Однако тему открыл ученик Оле Нидала и у него может быть иное мнение))).

----------


## А н д р е й

Да ссылочку на саентологический сайт модераторы убрали,где именно про КК Ламы Оле говорилось. :Mad:

----------


## Ринчен Намгьял

> Линия Кагью не сводится только к Оле Нидалу и его ученикам


Именно. И многим блистательным школам Кагью совершенно параллельно, что говорит Оле Нидал и, что делают и думают его ученики  :Smilie: 
Так что не надо загрязнять данный подфорум всякой лабудой  :Smilie:

----------

Dorje Dugarov (02.08.2010), Kарма Дордже (02.08.2010)

----------


## Sforza

> Так что не надо загрязнять данный подфорум всякой лабудой


Ага.А общий,значит,можно.)))

Ринчен Намгьял,Вы меня простите великодушно,но просто тема с саентологией сама по себе изначально  ни- о -чём.)))Именно поэтому мне показалась забавной Ваша принципиальность по данному вопросу.Какая в общем разница где человек её открыл,на общем или в подразделе Кагью)))

Хотя,повторюсь,если исходить из определённой логики,то ,в принципе,засветить её в подразделе кагью не самый плохой вариант.Очередная холиварная телега,так сказать,Оле Нидал  и все дела.Народ такое любит.)))

----------


## Ринчен Намгьял

> Ага.А общий,значит,можно.)))
> 
> Ринчен Намгьял,Вы меня простите великодушно,но просто тема с саентологией сама по себе изначально  ни- о -чём.)))Именно поэтому мне показалась забавной Ваша принципиальность по данному вопросу.Какая в общем разница где человек её открыл,на общем или в подразделе Кагью)))
> 
> Хотя,повторюсь,если исходить из определённой логики,то ,в принципе,засветить её в подразделе кагью не самый плохой вариант.Очередная холиварная телега,так сказать,Оле Нидал  и все дела.Народ такое любит.)))


Да конечно ни о чем. Ни для этого, ни для другого.

----------

Sforza (02.08.2010)

----------


## Vadimko

> Да ссылочку на саентологический сайт модераторы убрали,где именно про КК Ламы Оле говорилось.


Из ответа Оле:
"Нет причины делать врагами людей, которым однажды может потребоваться наша помощь."

Хе-хе, Оле, говоришь, одобряет?  :Embarrassment:

----------


## О-сэл Лхундруб

Предлагаю напоследок еще раз заклеймить позором саентологию и закрыть эту тему во избежание флуда и очередного негативного поминания имени Оле Нидала  :Smilie:

----------

Dorje Dugarov (02.08.2010), Tseten (02.08.2010), Артем Тараненко (02.08.2010), Ринчен Намгьял (02.08.2010)

----------


## Гьялцен

> Кроме того, вызывает искренний смех суждения таких "крупных специалистов" в области буддизма и КК в частности, как "Влад Кайдаков", "Марат из Владивостока", "классный парень, буддист - Игорь Попков", "двое классных парней — Липатов Андрей и Лапатин Роман — одни из самых активных членов БЦ"...


Упомянутые люди- члены КК АП ОН?

----------


## Naruikazuchi

вот по незнанию так форума начитаешься - и действительно решишь, что в АП буддистов вообще нет, одни чудаки на известную букву. а ведь не так это, и доподлинно известно сие.

что же темы касается - да, толку от нее. прикрыть бы, действительно.

----------


## Гьялцен

> и доподлинно известно сие.
> 
> .


Доподлинно известно что? Вы сами-то хоть раз в центрах АП были или на пхове Оле Нидала?

----------


## Naruikazuchi

>Доподлинно известно что? 
доподлинно известно, что далеко не все ученики ламы Оле - безголовые сектанты-псевдобуддисты. таковые, к сожалению, имеются, в этом я более чем уверен. но это не отменяет заслуг других прекрасных людей, в которых видны положительные результаты их продолжительной практики (pun unintended).

>Вы сами-то хоть раз в центрах АП были или на пхове Оле Нидала?
неоднократно. также дважды ездил в тур переводчиком австралийского пут.учителя, одного из двух носителей языка, в свое время обучавших ЕС Тхайе Дордже английскому языку. поэтому некоторое представление о контингенте АП имею. причем не только о российских васях и петях, принявших прибежище дай бог пару лет назад.

поверьте, многие черты, свойственные отдельным ученикам ламы Оле (к сожалению, посредством медиа сливаемые в общую массу), а также некоторые его собственные педагогические приемы мне отнюдь не по нутру. однако я не собираюсь закрывать глаза и на положительные моменты, которых предостаточно. и мое сугубое имхо заключается в том, что не столь продуктивно постоянно концентрироваться именно на каких-то недостатках. лучший вариант лично для меня (ни на кого его не проецирую, упаси б-г) - это извлекать максимум пользы из доступного для работы с собственным эго. склок, пересудов и переливания из пустого в порожнее мне хватает во внебуддийской среде.

----------

Дондог (21.04.2011), Кончок Церинг Палцанг (02.08.2010), О-сэл Лхундруб (02.08.2010)

----------


## Буль

Тема закрыта "по просьбам трудящихся"

----------

Артем Тараненко (02.08.2010), О-сэл Лхундруб (02.08.2010), Ринчен Намгьял (03.08.2010)

----------

